# Pale Boundaries (Sci-fi) FREE 18-19 November (and the sequels are on sale!)



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

*See what's new in the 'verse at:* Pale Boundaries Universe

Amazon series page: Pale Boundaries

See all my books at: www.amazon.com/author/scottcleveland

Visit me at Goodreads: www.goodreads.com/scott_cleveland

Where do you go after you're torn from the only planet you've ever called home?
What do you do when your new home despises foreigners?
Who do you blame when they kill someone you care about....and how do you take revenge?

Terson Reilly, a young pilot from a rough colony, finds himself on the planet Nivia when his homeworld is evacuated. He knows that things won't be the same, but he has difficulty adjusting to a society that strives for minimal population growth, is zealously environmental, and generally dislikes immigrants, to boot.
Naturally, Terson gets off to a bad start in his new home, but finds motivation to fit in when an appointment with his probation officer leads to an introduction to Virene, a young woman with her own authority issues. Their relationship flourishes despite the disapproval of her family, but two such independent souls can't stay out of trouble for long.
When a romantic getaway results in an attempt to rescue the crew of a crashed spacecraft, the pair unwittingly catches the attention of a powerful criminal organization using Nivia's strict environmental charter to camouflage its activities.
To Halsor Tennison, heir apparent to a Family empire, Terson and Virene are nothing but a pair of troublesome, no-account locals who may have seen something they shouldn't have. The solution is simple: eliminate them. But when he botches the job, he finds himself caught between an angry Family and Captain Maalan Bragg, a tenacious Nivian Federal Police investigator who eventually realizes that his own government might be harboring the Family.
Tennison sets out to clean up his mess and regain the Family's regard, and to that end sets a trap for Terson Reilly and Maalan Bragg in Nivia's primitive and uninhabited outback. But who, exactly, has managed to trap who?

Read a sample:https://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B0036FU0U6

*A short interview of myself and a brief passage from Pale Boundaries courtesy of The Indie Spotlight:* 安全加密检测

*Check out the review at:* http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/07/06/the-more-things-change-review-1-pale-boundaries

_"Pale Boundaries is a great example of how a creative author and strong writing can bring realism to a literally out-of-this-world concept. Realistic characters live in a world of realistic technology..."_

*And if you'd like a second opinion: * REVIEW: Pale Boundaries

_"I found it to be an impressive debut...and recommend it heartily to any fan of action and science fiction."_

*The Journal of Always:* Review: Pale Boundaries by Scott Cleveland

_"The plot of this book is convoluted in the best of ways. It's rife with deception and backward dealing...which makes for an intriguing read." _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Scott, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Ann.

Also, I forgot to mention in my original post that the Kindle version of Pale Boundaries is only .99 Cents!

SWC


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to KB. Good luck with your book.

Imogen


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm still new myself, but welcome and good luck with your book!  

Danielle


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks!

I've picked up a lot of pointers here at KB already; guess I'll see how it goes


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

An in-depth review of Pale Boundaries is now available at http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/07/07/verdict-pale-boundaries-by-scott-cleveland/

Here's a brief excerpt:

"Pale Boundaries is a great example of how a creative author and strong writing can bring realism to a literally out-of-this-world concept. Realistic characters live in a world of realistic technology..."


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah...aaahh...AH(bump)-CHOO!

(Cheesy, I know!)


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah, yes, time for the weekly bump... 

Here's an alternate back-of-book blurb I'm thinking of using; what do you think?

Terson Reilly, a young pilot from a rough colony, finds himself on the planet Nivia when his homeworld is evacuated.  He knows that things won’t be the same, but he has difficulty adjusting to a society that strives for minimal population growth, is zealously environmental, and generally dislikes immigrants, to boot.

Naturally, Terson gets off to a bad start in his new home, but finds motivation to fit in when an appointment with his probation officer leads to an introduction to Virene, a young woman with her own authority issues.  Their relationship flourishes despite the disapproval of her family, but two such independent souls can’t stay out of trouble for long.

When a romantic getaway results in an attempt to rescue the crew of a crashed spacecraft, the pair unwittingly catches the attention of a powerful criminal organization using Nivia’s strict environmental charter to camouflage its activities.

To Halsor Tennison, heir apparent to a Family empire, Terson and Virene are nothing but a pair of troublesome, no-account locals who may have seen something they shouldn’t have.  The solution is simple: eliminate them.  But when he botches the job, he finds himself caught between an angry Family and Captain Maalan Bragg, a tenacious Nivian Federal Police investigator who eventually realizes that his own government might be harboring the Family.

Tennison sets out to clean up his mess and regain the Family’s regard, and to that end sets a trap for Terson Reilly and Maalan Bragg in Nivia’s primitive and uninhabited outback.  But who, exactly, has managed to trap who?


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Shouldn't that be 'alternative'?  Or does every other book have a different blurb?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm using "alternate" in the sense of "being an alternative i.e. an _alternate_ route" or, in this case, an _alternate_ choice.

(I'm career military, and for some reason we just like using the word that way!)


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

swcleveland said:


> I'm using "alternate" in the sense of "being an alternative i.e. an _alternate_ route" or, in this case, an _alternate_ choice.
> 
> (I'm career military, and for some reason we just like using the word that way!)


What do you mean we, kimosabe? I'm former active duty Navy (one of those quitters - green side medical).

I guess it's just one of those word uses that has evolved into acceptability from frequent misuse. It grates on me like nails on a chalkboard. I like your new blurb, by the way.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

ASparrow said:


> What do you mean we, kimosabe? I'm former active duty Navy


Ah, _Navy_; I guess that explains it.  Just kidding! 

Have you heard this one?

A group of Marines is running along the beach one morning in full pack. As they approach a sand dune a Navy sailor appears at the top and announces: "I can whip any man among you!"

The Gunnery Sergeant, not to let such a challenge pass, motions to his fastest, strongest Marine who charges up the dune and plows into the sailor. They vanish on the other side of the dune, and there commences the sound of grunts and curses; explosions of sand erupt into the air and then...silence.

A moment later the sailor again appears atop the dune, brushing off his trousers and straightening his shirt. "I can whip any TEN of you!" he cries.

The Gunnery Sergeant motions to the rest of his Marines, who drop their packs and charge screaming up the dune to avenge their brother-in-arms. Again they vanish on the other side of the dune; again a cacophony of grunts and curses. Sand, shells and grass fly high into the air and then...silence.

When he fails to hear the victorious whoop of his Marines, the Gunnery Sergeant decides he must settle accounts himself and starts up the dune. Just then a battered, bloodied Marine crawls to the crest of the dune and croaks:

"No Gunny, it's a trap; there are TWO of them!"

(You current and former Marines out there can swap things around when you tell it!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we need an "alternate" joke.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think we need an "alternate" joke.


Your wish, of course, is my command:

Brian invited his mother over for dinner to meet his new roommate. Mom was taken aback at discovering that the new roommate was a lovely young woman named Jennifer. 
Reading his mom's thoughts, Brian volunteered, "I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you Jennifer and I are just roommates. Our relationship is completely platonic." By the end of the evening, Mom and Jennifer were getting along famously, (Jennifer even showed Mom how to use her Kindle, a device Mom declared the best thing since the 8-track) and Brian considered the evening a great success.

About a week later, Jennifer came to Brian saying, "Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find my Kindle. You don't suppose she took it, do you?"

Brian said, "Well, I doubt it, but I'll send her an e-mail just to be sure." So he sat down and wrote:

_Dear Mom,

I'm not saying that you "did" take Jennifer's Kindle from the house, I'm not saying that you "did not" take the Kindle. But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.

Love, Brian _

Several days later, Brian received an email back from his mother that read:

_Dear Son,

I'm not saying that you "do" sleep with Jennifer, I'm not saying that you "do not" sleep with Jennifer. But the fact remains that if Jennifer is sleeping in her own bed, she would have found her Kindle by now.

Love, Mom _


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is now available in the UK!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is featured on The Indie Spotlight this week!
(and sold it's first Kindle copy in the UK )


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Got a nice review from POD People   see the link on the first page.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

"Le bumpe" as the French say.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

August was a pretty good month for sales--best one yet!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like UK sales are starting to pick up...


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

A very nice review courtesy of the *Journal of Always*: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-pale-boundaries-by-scott.html


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

October in the Pacific Northwest--so _cooooollllllllddd_.......

On the upside, this is the time of year I do all of my writing, so it's time to blow the dust off the sequel and start tickling the keys.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

My first goal as an Indie writer: To have a book purchased by someone I don't even know--check. 

My second goal as an Indie writer: To sell one book a day (average) for one calander month--_Almost there!_ Just three more to do for October!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Second goal: _check!_

Third goal: To sell 100 copies--_check!_ (October was a great month!)  

Aaaand...The Facebook page is up and running, too. Check it out-- http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pale-Boundaries-Universe/108382575894704?v=wall


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Now let's see what November brings!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

(This claim has not been evaluated by the Library of Congress or the FDA)


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Sales continued to go up in November--closed out with 33 for the month!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

.99 cent scifi--the perfect gift for the Kindle you've got or the one you hope to!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

A nice review from The New Podler Review of Books: http://thenewpodlerreviews.blogspot.com/2010/12/pale-boundaries-by-scott-cleveland.html


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

New Year's Special: https://www.createspace.com/3421471 Use discount code W5AAVSWJ for a $5.50 savings on the paperback!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

December sales total:  42.

Some cosmic significance, I wonder?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries broke into the top 100 in two categories in the UK this month (for a few hours, anyway), and it looks like UK sales will surpass US for the first time.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Aaaand sure enough, UK sales beat US by nearly 2-1 this week!

Also, a hearty "Thanks!" to Mike L., who was kind enough to contact me with a list of typos!    
I'll get the source file corrected this week, and hopefully update both versions by the end of the month.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Touring the Southwest this week--lots of beautiful country down here!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I just found out that the paperback version of Pale Boundaries is available from Barnes & Nobel's on-line catalog--very cool!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats.
Ah Marines.  Navy.  I was Army.  Infantry and then Special Forces.  Did a lot of joint ops with Marines and Navy.
UK sales vs US I haven't figured out yet.  Atlantis is in top 25 scifi in US, but anemic in UK.  But then again, from traditional publishers, my thrillers would sell subrights in UK but not my scifi.  Weird.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Bob_Mayer said:


> UK sales vs US I haven't figured out yet. Atlantis is in top 25 scifi in US, but anemic in UK. But then again, from traditional publishers, my thrillers would sell subrights in UK but not my scifi. Weird.


It is a mystery. I do hardly any promotion in the UK (I've seen indications that they don't particularly like it across the Pond) but sales there finally beat US by over 2-1 in February. I've only gotten 2 reviews on Amazon in the UK, a 4 and 5, but neither were very descriptive so I don't think the increase is review-driven. Maybe low price, low competition? Word of mouth?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Work on the sequel, Embustero, isn't going as quickly as I'd hoped , but I'm still shooting to have it ready by 2012.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay, so I might not have done the smartest thing...

I stepped up to a challenge from a fairly, um..._harsh_ critic that lurks in the Science Fiction forum in The Place That Shall Not Be Named, and steered him to Pale Boundaries. I did so knowing his reputation, relying on the obvious literary quality  of my work to win him over.

He hasn't responded, other than to say he made it through the second chapter, but now I'm experiencing a bit of "reviewee remorse," wondering what will come of it.

(Sigh)


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

swcleveland said:


> Okay, so I might not have done the smartest thing...


He said it "wasn't bad..." I can live with that.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Now to see what kind of trouble I can get into with it.......


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

swcleveland said:


> Okay, so I might not have done the smartest thing...


The aftermath:

I set and broke my one-day sales record, broke into the top 100 of three science fiction sub-categories for two days, and tied my monthly total sales record as of today. The guy even thought it was hilarious that I referenced him in an Indie promotional thread. 

Go figure...


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

The calendar says it's spring, but today we got SNOW!!!?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I hit another milestone this month--average of 2 sales a day!  

On the down side, they all came at the start of the month, thanks in large part to being featured on Pixels of Ink.  Since then, just about zilch  

I prefer to go with the average...


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

....and remained pretty much zilch through the end of April and here into May.  I hear rumors that AZ tweaked their algorithms for the "Also Bought's" in order to keep any individual book from "clogging" the list for long periods of time.  Maybe that's all it is?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, folks, spring has finally sprung, so it's time to put down the pen, take up the shovel and rake, and put the WIP on the shelf for a few months...


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Submitted a review copy to Red Adept! (Gulp...)


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

So several readers (and reviewers) have said that they wouldn't necessarily classify Pale Boundaries as scifi. I don't agree (obviously)--I mean it's got aliens, starships and folks shooting at each other with beam weapons now and then, but I _am_ glad that they seemed to feel that the story is "accessible" to people who wouldn't ordinarily read the genre.

If you've read Pale Boundaries, I'd really like to know you're thoughts on the issue!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

It's Summer reading time, folks!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Got an e-mail from John Derderian (author of Blood Orbit) this week asking if Pale Boundaries is available in e-formats other than Kindle. It isn't, but I went ahead and sent him a complimentary copy of the Createspace pdf. He said he's going to read the .pdf, but bought a Kindle copy anyway.

Thanks, John!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out 1500 Authors, an Indie-friendly site at: https://sites.google.com/site/1500authors/


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I just used this year's royalties to pay off my house!!! 

Disclaimer:  Not as impressive as it sounds--I only owed 80 bucks...


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

John Derderian (author of Blood Orbit) got back to me the other day.

He said: "I thought it was intelligent and well written, certainly better than I expected for an indie ebook."

Do we have a potential convert here, I wonder?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been "away" a while--work work work 

Hoping things slow down soon so I can actually get some writing done...


----------



## John Derderian (Jul 15, 2010)

> Do we have a potential convert here, I wonder?


A convert to indie SF in general, you mean? Probably not...


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

John Derderian said:


> A convert to indie SF in general, you mean? Probably not...


(chuckle)

Actually, at the time I was thinking YOU might jump into the Indie pool yourself!

And sorry for not getting back to you regarding I, Con earlier (I really enjoyed both the premise and the twist) but my day job has been eating me alive the last couple of months...


----------



## John Derderian (Jul 15, 2010)

No problem about not getting back to me.  I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

My (personally) much-anticipated debut on the Kindleboards Book of the Day is fast approaching--fingers crossed...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

swcleveland said:


> My first goal as an Indie writer: To have a book purchased by someone I don't even know--check.


Well, I bought it. And personally I'd love to live on that planet, by your description.

However it's rather near the bottom of a very long reading list at this point.......

All the best with you book!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

9MMare said:


> Well, I bought it. And personally I'd love to live on that planet, by your description.
> 
> However it's rather near the bottom of a very long reading list at this point.......
> 
> All the best with you book!


Thanks, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

The weather has finally turned nasty here, so I'm stuck inside with nothing to do but write for the rest of the winter--thank God!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is now available at the Kindle Owner's Lending Library, and free to all for a limited time (10-11 Dec.)

    Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a little behind on Embustero, the sequel to Pale Boundaries, but I finally got it out to my beta reader this week, so I still hope to have it published this year (depending on his input(s)).


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Free promo 10-11 March!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Another free promo, 15 April!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Free for Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Since a couple folks have asked: I'm still shooting to get the sequel, _Embustero_, out in 2012. I was aiming for the first part of the year rather than the last, but some family issues  took priority last year and slowed the process quite a bit.

That said, I've got the draft back from my beta/proofreaders and plan to get going on it again as soon as the Pacific Northwest weather drives me back indoors.

Hang in there, guys, its coming!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

The next book in the Pale Boundaries series looks to be well on its way.  Just ordered the proofs from Createspace, and once I've checked them over and made any necessary alterations the Kindle version won't be far behind.

Hopefully both versions will be live by the first of December.


----------



## John Derderian (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking forward to this, Scott!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

John Derderian said:


> Looking forward to this, Scott!


Hi, John!

I'll let you know as soon as the Kindle version goes live.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay, everybody, both the paperback and Kindle version are live--enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, Pale Boundaries available free from 23-26 November.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

With the completion of the second book in the Pale Boundaries series and the onset of winter, it's time to get going on the third one.

Problem is I keep finding other things to do...


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

FREE 24-26 December!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like the release of Embustero has re-"kindled" some interest in Pale Boundaries--Yay!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Visit me at Goodreads: www.goodreads.com/scott_cleveland


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Free promo 16-17 February!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Had a very successful Bookbub promotion this week--gave away over 11k copies of Pale Boundaries, and I've seen a significant jump sales for Embustero as well!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is free 25-26 May!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this,... Thanks for the book bump 

Shane


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

End of summer promotion--Free from 24-26 August.

Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Free 12-14 October!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Just got a review of the Pale Boundaries sequel, Embustero at PoD People. Have a look:

[urlhttp://podpeep.blogspot.com/2013_12_01_archive.html][/url]

Merry Christmas!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

FREE 18-20 January!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a very successful (for me ) free promo last weekend--Pale Boundaries was featured on Freebooksy, resulting in just at 1000 in downloads. PB made it to #2 Free in Space Opera and #5 in Science Fiction, with an overall Free ranking of 352. Thanks, Freebooksy!

And, if you liked Pale Boundaries and want to know when new releases come out in the future, consider joining the mailing list at: http://eepurl.com/M1MKT

No spam, I promise!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Why is it that people come to MY house, knock on MY door, then lose their minds because I'm not wearing pants when I open it!?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Free 16-18 May--just in time for summer!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Bump time! 

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries will be FREE from 5-7 September--Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, it's that time of year again (cold, dismal, winter) so I've blown the dust off the next installment and gone to work again!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Holliday special--FREE 18-22 December--Merry Christmas!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Free 22-26 June!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is once again FREE 23-27 October.

Enjoy!


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Post removed.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

PALE BOUNDARIES is FREE 15-19 September--Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is FREE 23-27 November

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is FREE 22-26 May!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

PALE BOUNDARIES is FREE 1-5 September--Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

It's free, 18-22 January--get yours now!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries, Book 1 of the Pale Boundaries series, is FREE 10-14 Sept!  Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries, Book 1 of the Pale Boundaries series, is FREE 8-11April!  Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like there's a couple of people creating multiple new threads for the same book(s) over and over.  Are the mods not enforcing the forum rules anymore?


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries, Book 1 of the Pale Boundaries series, is FREE 26-30 May!  Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries, Book 1 of the Pale Boundaries series, is FREE 9-12 Sept!  Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries, Book 1 of the Pale Boundaries series, is FREE 11-13 Feb! Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries, Book 1 of the Pale Boundaries series, is FREE 30 April - 1 May, and the two sequels are one sale; Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is FREE 16-20 November, and the sequels are all on sale--three books for the price of one! Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is FREE 22-26 February, and the sequels are all on sale--three books for the price of one! Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is FREE 10-12 June, and the sequels are all on sale--60% off the list price of the full series! Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries is FREE 18-19 November, and the sequels are all on sale--75% off the list price of the full series--so grab something to read over the holidays and enjoy!


----------

